# Is New Milford Photo still in Business?



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi All, 

I have tried to email them several times and tried to call them several times. When you call it states the mail box is full and they don't respond to emails.

Are they still in business?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Were you trying to contact them during the weekend or on a business day?

I haven't heard anything about them closing.


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Were you trying to contact them during the weekend or on a business day?
> 
> I haven't heard anything about them closing.


I have tried during the week and the weekend with the same results. I have bad paper from them and need to return it for new paper. Maybe I am out luck.


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

I hope they are in business. I'm brand new to all of this and just ordered from them on Saturday. They have taken the money out of my account.
Susie


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I just got a newsletter from them a few minutes ago, so I'm sure they are still in business. Are you calling: 1-888-285-6998?

From their newsletter (for 25% off):




newmilfordphoto newletter said:


> To get the discount use coupon code "map" when checking out or ordering on the phone. Sale ends 11/8/2008.
> ​


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Rodney said:


> I just got a newsletter from them a few minutes ago, so I'm sure they are still in business. Are you calling: 1-888-285-6998?
> 
> From their newsletter (for 25% off):


_"If you ain't making a lot of mistakes, you ain't making enough decisions" ......._

_OR you are making REALLY GOOD decisions!_


_Yes_, I just received their newsletter as well.....


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

hey the economy is bad but i'm still kicking


i got your email...and i think we spoke today...so i think you are set

make sure you are calling 860-488-9195

"news of our death has been greatly exaggerated"
-mark twain and john laperch


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

good on John!!! LOL!

...happy to hear from you..... 
Keep on kickin'!!!


----------



## dael27 (Nov 1, 2007)

They do seem to be having problems. It is difficult to get your order in a timely fashion but are quick to take your money. I have had to question shipment on my last three orders so I am purchasing elsewhere now. Too bad but times are tough.


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

This is john from new milford photo...we are only having issues on the ironall dark right now...the manufacturer is reformulating the paper and it is on backorder. For this i apologize, everything else is in stock. Please hit me with a private message and i can get see what ahppned with your orders

john


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks John for PM'ing me. I just replied back to you.

Susie


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

John,
Thanks for the phone call yesterday. 
I see you wrote that the IronAll dark is backordered. 
Could you let your customers know when something is backordered?  I just ordered the IronAll dark a few days ago.
Thanks for taking care of the other issue. 
Susie


----------



## jennysshirtshop (Nov 13, 2008)

New Milford is THE PITS!!! I will never order from them again. I placed an order on Oct. 20th and today is Nov.13th...still no paper or refund (even though both have been promised numerous times now). Every time I contact them they either stone wall me or give me some lie to stall and prolong the process. John even told me that my paper was out the door and in the mail over a week ago...still no paper. He never sent it. He's also been telling me for over a week that he'd refund my money. Lies as well. This is not the first time they've screwed me over. Once I got a "bad batch" of iron all and was told it would be replaced...guess what no replacement. Once I ordered 50 sheets of something and received 25. Another time it took over two weeks for my order to arrive...which was supposedly due to their supplier being affected by a hurricane. I actually believed that one until this recent experience. NEVER AGAIN. I am warning everyone right now never order your supplies from them. They sweeten the deal with great discounts and promotions, and their products are superior so I know how attractive they are at first, but they will screw you over, if not at first then eventually down the road. They haven't had any iron all dark for weeks...for over a month, and they still don't have anything on their site indicating that they are out of stock. They're more than happy to keep taking the money of other struggling small business owners without having anything to ship them. This is unbelievable!!!!!!


----------



## purple72 (Oct 6, 2008)

Not to step on toes, but if they "screwed you over", why did you keep going back? Do they offer something that nobody else in the world offers? Seems like you would have stopped dealing with them after a couple of "bad experiences". Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear jenny feels this way...normally we try and take care of out customers...but needless to say the ironall dark is killing us right now. The supplier is way behind on shipments. I am working hard on alternatives. My problem with jenny is that i kept promising based on my suppliers promises and it went on way too long...

I have refunded her money and offered to send her the paper for free WHEN it does come in. I am not a jerk by any means and feel awful when i can't provide good service


----------



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

Just want to say that the little experience I've had with New Milford has been pleasant. I know it can be frustrating when our suppliers don't get us the supplies we need as quickly as they should, but I'm sure that all of us have been late with completing an order at one time or another.


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks dude...been dying all afternoon with all this bad pr...i really feel bad...but trust me i just called everybody i owe paper to...and most were fine...just needed to hear from me. 

This supplier has killed us in the past too...and this paper won't available anywhere soon since they just don't have any to sell...but hopefully this will resolve sooner rather than later

thanks for the note...made me feel a little better


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

I am a recent customer of yours John. I had one thing about the shipping that I was concerned about and you took care of it very quickly and went above what I thought you should do. 
I ordered some of the dark and you didn't tell me it was back ordered. I do wish that you would contact your customers when an item is back ordered or list it on your website as such. It is better to have them know then to get upset while wondering where their order is.
Thanks for everything,
Susie


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

i agree...i play a dangerous game when i think things are due in i don't bother back ordering items...but i've been promised this stuff for so long ...it just wasn't a good idea..

ironically, i just talked to supplier 1 minute ago...and the new batch of iad is being tested today...

crossing my fingers


----------



## CladScantily (Aug 22, 2007)

I am having a similar problem with New Milford and before I complain I would like to say that I was very happy with the service up until recently.

An order I placed on Oct 22nd still has not arrived. I spoke with someone there on the 7th of November. They said my order had already went out the door and they would send me the tracking info. On November 12th I called again having never received tracking info or the package. They told me there was a mix up but it would be sent for overnight delivery and I would have it in on the 13th. Now its the 14th, my package has still not arrived and UPS tells me New Milford never gave them the package. I tried calling 18882856998 (the number on the home page) several times but the voice mail box is full and I cant leave a message.

I understand the iron-all dark is back ordered but why mislead me and say that the order has left the wharehouse when it was never even shipped. Twice.


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

can you send me a private message so i can see what happened

john


----------



## transfer fun (Aug 17, 2006)

FredericDesign said:


> Just want to say that the little experience I've had with New Milford has been pleasant. I know it can be frustrating when our suppliers don't get us the supplies we need as quickly as they should, but I'm sure that all of us have been late with completing an order at one time or another.


I second that. They have always been great!


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks guys...i love you and let me tell you...2 minutes ago...besides getting this post...i actually got some good news that might help my pr on this site...the ironall dark is back in and i can finally ship some orders (on wednesday)


----------



## CladScantily (Aug 22, 2007)

Just wanted to give an update on my comment earlier. John did give me a call. He explained everything and got my package to me the next day. Once again I am more than happy with the service from new milford and will continue to use them for all my paper needs.


----------



## lowride1969 (Jan 22, 2010)

HI all, my name is Hernan from Argentina.
I´d purchase 257 U$S of paper two month ago,it never appears.
Mr.Bob Schultz who is in charge told me nothing but nonsense excuses.
WHACHT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowride1969 (Jan 22, 2010)

No recomendable


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

lowride1969 said:


> No recomendable


Welcome to the forums, and thanks so much for joining just so you could bash a supplier.

I have not done t-shirts for quite some time now, I did however purchase most all my paper from New Milford. John has always gone above and beyond to resolve any issues I ever had.

What most fail to take into consideration is, the iron all paper seems to be a great paper but with issues here and there. John takes the risk and resposibility of being a supplier for the product so many of you desire and crave. Every time the manufacturer has an issue or delay, John has to take the blame for it. If you counted on the supply to be free flowing to you on the same scale as John does, you would be a wreck.

If you don't like the way he conducts his business, don't order from him. If you need and want the product he sells, look ahead and keep your supply stocked.

Poor planning on your behalf does not constitute an emergency for John. You all are quick to point the finger at your supplier, you on the other hand don't (for the most part) look ahead and run your supply low or out before you order then want it NOW!

John, I commend you for being the man with broad shoulders that you are. If it were not for you, a lot of these folks would not get the product at all.

Check your stock folks and try to order well in advance of when you need the papers. It makes for less grief for everyone.


----------



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

I actually had a similar experience a few months ago. I gave Millford a shot again since I saw it was under new ownership. They are only about two hours from my house so I figured I would get delivery quickly. I ordered a week in advance and never got it.
I talked on the phone to Bob lots of times in the last few days of the week and he actually told me he would meet me at this office on the weekend so I could pick it up since by that point I had run out of paper.
I was actually traveling passed there on that day so it would have been perfect. But then he never answered my phone calls or emails that day and never came through.
I finally got the paper the next week but I've been turned off to using them again. Back to Coastal where I never have problems.


----------



## lowride1969 (Jan 22, 2010)

I´d did 4 (four) purchases with them the first one arrived in bad conditions because the packaging, the second one the paper was not what I asked for, the third one the size of the paper was not correct,the fourth one didn´t arrived.
I´m glad you have a good experience, but please talk for yourself.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

...does John still own New Milford?
I thought that there was a new owner named "Bob"?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> ...does John still own New Milford?
> I thought that there was a new owner named "Bob"?


About New Milford Photo
New Milford Photo was recently acquired by Econocommerce Inc. We were a customer of New Milford Photo and we always loved their products. We think they are the perfect addition to our already extensive lineup of premium inkjet and laser products. We hope to add our years of experience to give our customers the best experience from start to finish. We excel at customer service and are known for our speedy efficient deliveries. We have been in the printing business for over 30 years and will only offer the best iron on heat transfer papers at the most competitive pricing. Regards, Bob Schultz


----------



## lowride1969 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have to say they don´t answer me the phone neither the e-mail since we have the problem.
I´m from ARGENTINA the same day I started to post here (yesterday) I received the confirmation of the order that they send when the job is done. Guess where they send the package...? SPAIN yes SPAIN.
Due to INCOMPETENCE or they do on PURPOSE you notice how they treat their costumers.
If you see my other comments you´ll see how they
work.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

This question was originally asked in November of 2008. As we know now, the answer is "Yes. New Milford Photo is currently in business as of February 2009."

Since the original question is quite well answered, and the thread is on the verge of becoming a duplicate of an already existing, active thread on the topic of the service New Milford Photo provides, for now, I am going to drop a link to the other thread on service, and close this thread.

Please feel free to add feedback on your experience with NMP, both good, please, and not so good, into this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t69261.html

The thread is not a place to expect any customer service resolutions, but merely a thread to share your purchasing experiences if you wish to share them with the rest of the forum.

Thank you.


----------

